# What does baby moving feel like?!



## becky789

hi everyone!, 

I'm 16 weeks with my first and was just wondering what it feels like when your baby moves? I've had quite a lot of tummy rumbling over the last week or so but am not sure if it is the baby moving or just gas! I've heard different things about when you usually first start to feel movement and whereabouts, could those of you who have felt your babies move fill me in?! :) 

Thanks xx


----------



## flutterbylge

hi hun congrtaulations on your pregnancy. Every movement feels different really. i started feeling proper movements and kicks around 18-19 weeks, they get stronger each day. i felt the first movements quite low below since the baby wasnt that high up then. they were just like his little knee pushing against my uterus, you can just picture the baby's position anyway when he/she moves. but for the last 8-9 weeks his kicks are really low (he is breech) and you can almost grab his foot anyway. punches are just above my belly button and and again, you feel the little hands, they are rounder and quicker. i like the shoulder ones as well kinda like shrugging :) like when he turns sideways under your hand. 

i dont know if this is helpful.. 

best of luck with your pregnancy xxxxx


----------



## firegal

For me, I felt a very faint fluttering around the same stage as you but then I didn't really feel much until basically the last week. Now what I'm feeling is like kicks or pushes - it's a very distinct feeling that I can't mistake for gas! I think the key to knowing for sure if it's your baby that you're feeling or not, is *where* are you feeling the rumblings? You're likely to feel your baby down low at this stage, ie well below your bellow button.


----------



## Kiddo

When I first felt LO move it was like someone blowing through a straw into a glass of water. It felt like the bubbles rising. Since then it's become more like actual kicks and wriggles.


----------



## becky789

thanks ladies, i think what i'm feeling is too high as all around tummy button, cant wait to feel him kick! am conscious of all movement in there at the moment though so probably just hungry! x


----------



## firegal

becky789 said:


> thanks ladies, i think what i'm feeling is too high as all around tummy button, cant wait to feel him kick! am conscious of all movement in there at the moment though so probably just hungry! x

:lol: 
I know what you mean, I was analysing EVERYTHING I felt!! It won't be long til you get the unmistakeable movements though, that will put a smile on your face for sure :)


----------



## LucyEmma

Kind of felt like a bubbley feeling to begin with, its quite hard to describe, i wasnt sure at first but as time goes on they start to feel like proper kicks :)! x


----------



## Pumpkinb

I have definatley started to feel baby moving in the past week or so and I can only describe it as like someone flicking me from inside if that makes sense (doesn't actually but its hard to explain!)
I thought I felt it move prior to that but thought it was wind :blush:


----------



## Chaos

When I first started feeling movement it felt like .. a fish was moving around creating pressure. I still get that feeling, just stronger, but now I get little "pops" or how I describe it is, someone is giving me little finger flicks from the inside. It's all quite low down .. about 1 inch below my belly button and between my hip bones. It actually has been getting stronger this week (I guess as the lil pickle grows)

Its very peculiar, but awesome :)


----------



## Cazza89

How far gone are you? I'm 19 weeks tomorrow and heard babys hb on the doppler right by my bellybutton. 
I felt the start of movement a few weeks ago. It felt like holding a butterfly in your hands. . .but obv in your tummy. X


----------



## staceymy

Best way i can describe it is its like a pulse in your belly. Huge congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## lolababe

it s like a butterfly in ur stomach


----------



## Boothh

first movements reminded me of like when you blow a bubble with bubblegum and it pops, that sort of poppy feeling, 
now its getting quite uncomfortable!
i can feel him dragging his feet or hands along my insides its weird, 
the best was when i saw on 20wk scan him stretch his arm out above his head and i felt it hit me :) was amazing, xx


----------



## Boothh

staceymy said:


> Best way i can describe it is its like a pulse in your belly. Huge congrats on your pregnancy!



its exactly like that, like when your heartbeats really fast you can feel it like beating 

exactly like that just in your stomach and only one or two times haha, xxx


----------



## buddabun

I'd have said like a pulse too. But obviously not as regular. I can often feel my pulse in my belly but the baby moving was just not in synch with my heartbeat at all.

That was at 14w. Now at 18 I have just started feeling more bubbly movements. I was still unsure at 14 as to whether it really was the baby but these movements are really definite. Like someone gently flicking me from the inside. Or you know when your guts sort of rearrange themselves and bubble (if you've just eaten or been to the loo say). Well like that. But in your uterus if that makes sense :lol:

I've also felt something sweep across my belly (I think doing the dance to greased lightning) a few times :)


----------



## flowers04

i feel a lot of pressure well below my bellybutton and it feels like little pulses - i'm assuming its the little one :)


----------



## jessief31

Hia,im 17 weeks and I'm getting the same feelings I thought it was gas but mine was lower down and since about 15 weeks its getting stronger and stronger every day and lasting for longer. All I can decribe it as, is its like nerves or flutters in your stomach. :) Feels amazing. :)


----------



## Nixtey

I'm 22 weeks tomorrow and it feels like a twitch i can't control going off every now and then. (You know the type of twitches you randomly get in your bum cheek or eyelids? kinda like those)


----------



## Aelanu

This is my first, but I've been feeling movement since 12 weeks. I read somewhere that if you pressed on your uterus at 12+ weeks you can make the baby move. I tried it once and it worked!! Which let me know exactly what Baby felt like moving around in there. Sometimes it feels like butterflies in my stomach...kind of like when you're really nervous about something....and yet there are other times when it hurts (a kick to the kidney or pubic bone, anyone?) but kind of like someone just poking you too hard with their finger. Then there was one time...and it only happened once that I know of...where it felt like Baby laid right up against the edge of my uterus and stretched out his or her body. Felt like something was trying to crawl up and out of my tummy!!!

I can't wait until the movements are more pronounced and I can feel them on a regular basis...I don't notice them much...usually its a "Surprise Mommy! I"m here!!" moment and I nearly jump out of my skin with surprise :haha:


----------



## doodlebop

For me it felt a bit like a gas bubble, except it didn't move around like gas bubbles can, it was sort of like a gentle tapping or popping sensation on the inside. And I didn't have to fluff afterwards, like I normally would after feeling a gas bubble moving along. It was quite low down in my belly, a bit to the left, which seems to be his/hers preferred place for hanging out. I almost always feel it in the same spot. 

I only just started feeling these movements a couple weeks ago , and I'm just about 20 weeks along with baby number one. I haven't felt a full on kick yet, and I only managed to feel these little movements once with my hand on the outside, it's still pretty gentle, but they are getting stronger and more frequent. I'm also getting a sense of his/her routine, active times and lazy times, which is so COOL! :happydance:

Enjoy!!


----------



## doodlebop

Nixtey said:


> I'm 22 weeks tomorrow and it feels like a twitch i can't control going off every now and then. (You know the type of twitches you randomly get in your bum cheek or eyelids? kinda like those)

Yes, that's a really good description of it!


----------



## Sarahcake

Chaos said:


> When I first started feeling movement it felt like .. a fish was moving around creating pressure. I still get that feeling, just stronger, but now I get little "pops" or how I describe it is, someone is giving me little finger flicks from the inside. It's all quite low down .. about 1 inch below my belly button and between my hip bones. It actually has been getting stronger this week (I guess as the lil pickle grows)
> 
> Its very peculiar, but awesome :)

I was trying to think of how I could word what I have been feeling but then I read this and it describes perfectly what ive been having! 
Its only started in the last few days so I dont know if it is baby moving but its in the same place you mention. Almost feels like a soft popping of popcorn. Am I thinking this is the baby and its something else? Its certainly not a sensation that ive felt before.

I guess another way to put it would be like a pulse? only not constant, just once then nowt


----------



## medic76097

Mine feels like someone flicking you with a finger through a balloon of water lol I hope that makes sense. Ive been feeling that since about 12 weeks.


----------



## Charlie5

doodlebop said:


> Nixtey said:
> 
> 
> I'm 22 weeks tomorrow and it feels like a twitch i can't control going off every now and then. (You know the type of twitches you randomly get in your bum cheek or eyelids? kinda like those)
> 
> Yes, that's a really good description of it!Click to expand...

Thats exactly as i'd describe it - like a muscle twitch.


----------



## vickisharp80

yeah i agree, ive always said it felt like a muscle spasm or twitch! the futher on u get tho its definiate punches/kicks....best feeling in the world!


----------



## kittiyara

I'm so glad to be reading this thread! I felt something for the first time about two days ago but wasn't sure. It didn't feel like bubble gum or soft butterfly wings which I keep reading so I was so confused- it was much deeper and stronger. It felt exactly like a pulse - but not rhythmic. Just three pulses unevenly spaced. I think that was it!!! I'm so happy!


----------



## A_Z

Thank you all for this thread! I've thought that I've been feeling little pops from the baby recently, but my stomach is so gurgly these days that I can't tell. After reading this thread I lay down on my back last night and could distinctly feel little "pulses" down on my lower left abdomen, which is one of the places I thought I'd felt kicks before. Definitely baby, I just hadn't known what to feel for before!


----------



## SarahBear

The first three movements I felt were early (13 weeks 5 days for the first) and they felt like a tap, a poke, and a swipe. Most movements are more fluttery though. Can't really describe it too well though...


----------



## Unexpected212

Yeah mine felt like twitches/pulse on the inside that has got stronger and stronger and more frequent. I can feel him really easily with my hand now, feel him rolling and everything, his kicks and movements, and if i stare at my stomach I can see my stomach actually move/twitch with his movements. It's amazing!!


----------

